# hoping to foster!!



## keebs627 (May 24, 2012)

I just sent in my paper work yesterday to MVGSDR, applying to be a foster family... and it feels like time has slowed.
I'm hopeful that we will be approved, and I know my references will not be an issue, but just waiting to hear that my "fostering" hopes are going to become a reality is making the hours drag. Has Anyone else dealt with this rescue? Is there any time frame I should expect? I tend to be less than patient when I'm really excited about something, so maybe I'm just expecting things to roll along faster than they really do
Very anxious to foster our first GSD!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know this particular rescue, but when I was responsible for processing foster home applications, it could take me anywhere from three days to 10 days to get back to the applicant that first time. 

You might want to follow up with an e-mail or phone call, just letting them know you have submitted the application and that you're looking forward to arranging the next step in their process.

Good luck! My experiences with fostering have been very positive and very, very rewarding.
Sheilah


----------



## keebs627 (May 24, 2012)

Phew, that's good to know. 
Thank-you for your advice and response.


----------

